# URGENT! Sign the petitions please



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

www.petitiononline.com/freeivf

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/freeivficsi/

Hope this will make all pct's go with nice guidelines?

mandamae x

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

everyone here should sign this petition

petitions and people power can changed laws, we recently had success in wales with  over 4000 sigs on a petition the welsh assembly were put under so much pressure they had to do something so increased the number of cycles from 1 to 2, yet this still falls short of the guidelines and the fight goes on yet we were over with the moon with this big step.

keep fighting


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

signed. 

you should also do a petition here:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/

The open IVF ones are here:

http://search.petitions.number10.gov.uk/kbroker/number10/petitions/search.lsim?ha=1157&sc=number10&qt=ivf

/links


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

signed both  - lets hope it makes a difference to someone x


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Petitions do work.  The recent child care voucher one was a big hit and Gordon Brown did a u turn as a result!!!

People power!!!!


Jane


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Bellini, I've now signed both.

Where is everyone? maybe we could put the petition websites in our signature?

Mandamae


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Dunnit!


----------



## CathyB (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting this link, I've signed and forwarded the link to friends and family asking them to help too.


----------



## violetta (Jan 27, 2010)

Done, it is so wrong that they do not provide this on the  NHS, at least a few cycles!


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls, I've some bad news

Well i don't think anyone i know thinks labor will win again next election.
I read the other day that if the conservatives get in there will be no free IVF for anyone!
We need to spread the word      like there's no tomorrow and get these petitions signed!

mandamae x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

If the Conservatives do put an end to IVF then we should chuck this back at them:

http://www.conservatives.com/News/News_stories/2009/08/Shapps_highlights_IVF_postcode_lottery.aspx

/links


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Done it  

I've also posted it on another thread...I don't think people realise that there is a petition


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Great, Thanks x


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Just seen this - signed! x


----------

